# Ask the experts?



## redbug (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been thinking about this for a while and am wondering if it will work.
I have read that the yamamoto 4.5'flatside worms was made by taking his 4" finesse worm and using an Iron to heat and flatten it out. This bait is one of my favorite baits when fishing gets tough.
My question is .... Is it that easy?
I want to take a zoom finesse worm and flatten the tail and make it a paddle tail style bait. If I want to try this how should I go about it


Thanks in Advance 

Wayne


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 23, 2008)

I have not used an iron for this but what I do is boil water, and I mean really get it going then I add salt and dip the tail in. I let it stay there from 5 seconds to 15 depending on the worm I remove it put it between a paper towel and slowly flatten it out.

I use to do this with senkos BEFORE the paddle senko.

I assume that if you use an iron you should put the bait between a cloth like a hankie not a towel to something "furry" b/c it will leave a mark in the tail.

I am no expert but I thought I will give some info


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

There is only one way to find out - do it. I like the boiling water idea, it works well. I cannot think of a simple way to use the iron so that the plastic does not melt and stick to either the iron or whatever surface you use.

Maybe one of those clothes irons that have a non stick surface would work?


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

try putting it in some tin foil and ironing it.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

just tried it in tinfoil worked great


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

slim357 said:


> just tried it in tinfoil worked great




Perfect - there you go.

Thanks Slim


----------



## redbug (Jan 23, 2008)

sounds good slim... I will give that a try now I can make my favorite color worms int a paddle tail

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

Good idea, i ironed one and figured id try my hand at making a mold of it, tomorrow ill pour and see what i get


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

good idea guys


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres the quick pour into that mold above, dont think its that bad for my first try.


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2008)

good job on the paddle tail.. that is what I'm looking for just a bit different from the norm that may give me an edge...

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

redbug said:


> good job on the paddle tail.. that is what I'm looking for just a bit different from the norm that may give me an edge...
> 
> Wayne



Ill send ya a few when i ship things out


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 26, 2008)

That looks good man. With baits, I always try and use something different. I think it gives me an edge......but, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------

